# VPP2 Lower Link (bevorzugt Upgrade) für Uzzi & Co gesucht...



## boe_ser (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche für mein Uzzi eine untere Wippe (am liebsten die Upgrade-Variante oder das kpl. Upgrade-Kit) mit oder ohne Bolzen. Wenn jemand was liegen hat, bitte PM.

Danke schonmal.

Jörg

alte Variante:




Upgrade:



Upgrade-Kit:


----------



## zerg10 (31. Mai 2020)

Hier schon geschaut ?









						REPLACEMENT PARTS
					

At INTENSE It all starts with the frame. Since 1993 we have used racing to help develop the geometry, suspension, and look of each of our mountain bike models. Giving our riders a striking design that provides confidence and inspires you to ride.




					eu.intensecycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boe_ser (2. Juni 2020)

Ja, leider nur noch in gold (und preislich als wäre es aus Selbigem)...


----------

